# Pembroke-Rosslare crossing: camping suggestions



## simandme

We're looking to visit Ireland for Easter, sailing via Pembroke/Rosslare and hope people can help us with the following:

- Has anyone used St Margarets Beach Caravan and Camping site? (near Rosslare) Is it good? Cheaper option?

- Can anyone recommend a site near Tralee?

- We might get the late night crossing back to Pembroke (arrive back after midnight), is there somewhere close/safe to park up (don't mind wild camping)?

Thanks for your help

Simone


----------



## Zebedee

Hi

St Margaret's was fine when we went a few years ago.

And overnighting was allowed on the car park at Pembroke. Best to ask though, or they might come and bang on your door when a ferry is loading - thinking you should be on it but have gone to sleep.  

Dave


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

The last time we were in Tralee we stayed at Woodlands and enjoyed it very much. Nice easy walk into the town centre.

Keith


----------



## finyar

Hi There,
St Margarets is fine and very close to the ferry port, alternatively you could go to Wexford town ( 7 miles ) and stay in Ferrybank caravan park, its an easy walk across the bridge to a lovely town.

As said in previous post, Woodlands is your best bet in Tralee 

Enjoy Ireland

Raymond


----------



## Jean-Luc

Are you planning to travel to Kerry via the N25 / N72 route or the N25 / N40 / N22 route, I have some suggestions depending on your chosen route.

Note: the N40 is a renumbered 15 km section of the N25 which bypasses Cork city between the jct. with the N/M8 and the jct. with the N22, its new number may not yet be showing on some maps or satnavs.


----------



## finyar

Simone,
I have only noticed the last part of your question a minute ago.

Most Irish campers who come off the midnight ferry stay in the Tesco car park just after you leave Pembroke dock.

Otherwise they drive to the first Motorway services and stop there, this would normally take about an hour from Pembroke.

I have personally stayed in the motorway services option many times

Hope this helps

Raymond


----------



## simandme

Thanks Raymond: Tescos car park sounds good. We thought it would be safer to have a kip first, before driving the last stretch home.

Jean-Luc: a long time ago we lived in Kenmare...but this is the first time we've taken the MH to this part of the world. We will be visiting friends in Tralee (tho' they may meet up with us in Cork). So, we don't require the scenic route. Any advice you may have would be great!

Silly question - I assume there are no special, legal requirements concerning taking/driving MH in Ireland?


----------



## Chausson

Hi
If you do stop at tesco's make sure you ask for permission to do so, I have read where people are getting a parking invoice for stopping longer than two hours.

Ron


----------



## Roadhogg

I agree with Finyar about campsite in Wexford town, lovely site straight down the road from Rosslare & open all year.

When we go to UK we always stay at Trefalen Farm, fabulous little spot but no facilities, about 20 minutes from Pembroke dock. They have a website with co-ordinates (thanks to us). If you had time the next day it would be worth spending a little time exploring the fabulous little beach & surrounding countryside.


----------



## ttcharlie

Roadhogg said:


> I agree with Finyar about campsite in Wexford town, lovely site straight down the road from Rosslare & open all year.
> 
> When we go to UK we always stay at Trefalen Farm, fabulous little spot but no facilities, about 20 minutes from Pembroke dock. They have a website with co-ordinates (thanks to us). If you had time the next day it would be worth spending a little time exploring the fabulous little beach & surrounding countryside.


Dont tell everyone about Trefalen Farm, its one of the most beautifull campsites in the world***

*** As long as its not raining or blowing a gale, when its one of the most exposed campsites in the world!!!


----------



## Jennifer

Stayed at Ferrybank last April and would not recommend it.

My blog is on MHF and shows all the sites I stayed at when touring Ireland last year.

Jenny.


----------



## Tractordriver

*St Margarets Beach Caravan Park*

We stay there each year before catching the ferry to France and have always found it first class. In May, when we are usually there, the site is pristine with beautifully manicured lawns and spotless facilities. It is a short walk from the site to the coast. One word of warning, once you turn off the Rosslare to Wexford road, you are on narrow country lanes for about 4 miles. We have never encountered on-coming traffic - it is Ireland after all! It is too far to walk to shops and pub so stock up before you arrive.
Hope this helps
M


----------



## Jean-Luc

If travelling via Cork City have a look HERE also if you don't intend to overnight in the area and just want to visit the city for the day THIS is an option but as yet overnight parking is not permitted.


----------



## simandme

Thanks for your suggestions and I promise not to tell anyone about Ferrybank (oops!). We've chosen a couple of campsites for Ireland and are now counting down the days (such a wonderful country - can't wait!!).

I'm assuming that since we'll be staying at Tescos on a Sunday night (ie 1am) and leave before it opens on Easter Monday (ie 6am) that we would not have to ask for permission...is this right?


----------



## simandme

Update:

We encountered a few roadworks which was a bit stressful (Wales and then N72/N25) - but had allowed time for problems, so ok in the end.

We stayed at St Margarets, near Rosslare - fantastic little spot. The (free) wifi was the fastest we've ever seen on a campsite and though the bathrooms were a bit cold (the owner warned us), the facilities were spotless. We appreciate when a site puts up fresh shower curtains etc ready for the new season. The site is very easy to find from the ferry (brown signposted) and was an easy walk to the beach.

Next we stayed at Woodlands in Tralee. It was ok, but seemed a bit overpriced as we couldn't get wifi and had to pay a euro to use the showers. (I know it is to stop water wastage, but as we're both very quick in the showers we both had to waste water waiting for them to stop as the cubicles were small). It is just didn't measure up to the previous night (which will always happen I suppose).

Lastly, we chose to stay at Tescos in Pembroke. We could see staff working in the supermarket (so felt quite safe) and at 6am a security guard woke us up as he walked (noisily) past us - quite handy as we needed to get moving.

Kerry, as always, was stunning and the weather was fantastic. The Irish motorhomers were very friendly and we can't wait to go back for a longer visit next time.

Thanks to everyone for their suggestions - which were all very helpful! :wink:


----------



## finyar

Simone,
Delighted you enjoyed your trip to Ireland

Raymond


----------

